# FFork and Shock Full Rebuild on old bike



## Herta Cezar (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey! I've got a 2008 Trek Fuel EX 7 with a 140mm Recon 351 Solo Air and a 120mm Fox Float RP2.
I was wondering if this is everything I need:
RockShox Service Kit Air Spring for Reba / Recon / Revelation 2005 - 2010 - 11.4015.251.000 or RockShox Servicekit for Tora / Recon Silver Turnkey / Motion Control / Solo Air - 11.4310.706.000





RockShox Servicekit for Tora / Recon Silver Turnkey / Motion Control / Solo Air - 11.4310.706.000


This service kit includes all service spare parts for the Motion Control or Turnkey compression damper and Solo Air spring of RockShox Tora as well as Recon Silver suspension forks.




www.bike24.com




and for the shock:





FOX Rebuild Kit for FLOAT Line Rear Shocks - 803-00-142


FOX Factory ▶ Fox service kit for Float Line air sprung shocks from model year 2000 including seals, 5ml shock oil float fluid, q-rings and o-rings.




www.bike24.com




Thanks!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Good on you for doing this! RS forks are easy and failrly cheap to fully rebuild to a like-new state (assuming the bushings are still good). I have done rebuilds of a 2005 Pike, 2007 Reba, and 2013 Lyrik.

The kits can be hard to decipher, but it looks to me like if you have the motion control Recon, you will want the second (bigger and more expensive) fork kit.

For the Damper oil (for Motion Control), I use the Maxima 5W fork oil - the stuff in the green bottle. For the lowers, I've used a bunch of different things (Castrol and Motorex synthetic motor oils, Maxima 15W fork oil, and now Maxima Plush 10W) honestly, I think they all work about the same, though there are long threads with people obsessing and arguing over the perfect slippery elixir. IMO, 95% of the performance gains comes from actually DOING regular lower oil changes, and flipping the fork upside down for a while before a ride to get the oil up in the bushings if you have not ridden in a while.

Not sure about the shock, but that looks about right. Just keep in mind that this services the air spring, but not the damper. Servicing a shock damper is a little over my head, and when it is tome for that, I ship them out to someone that has the tools and knows what they are doing.


----------



## Herta Cezar (Aug 8, 2021)

kapusta said:


> Good on you for doing this! RS forks are easy and failrly cheap to fully rebuild to a like-new state (assuming the bushings are still good). I have done rebuilds of a 2005 Pike, 2007 Reba, and 2013 Lyrik.
> 
> The kits can be hard to decipher, but it looks to me like if you have the motion control Recon, you will want the second (bigger and more expensive) fork kit.
> 
> ...


Thank you sry for the late reply, I ended up finding all of the parts in my country and got recon gold 32mm dust wipers kit and 120ml 15wt rockshox oil and the air sleeve kit for the fox rp2. Later in winter ill get the others, found the air spring unit and head seals for 20 bucks new. 🙂
Edit: the bushings are still like new, the dust wipers had little cracks and they were rock hard, the foam rings were dry and a bit ripped and the oil was brown-black and very slimey


----------



## Herta Cezar (Aug 8, 2021)

For the damper I think this is good from anso. Also have one more oil little package


----------

